# Trying to set-up collections on lightroom. Cannot figure how. There is not anywhere where it says collections. Please help me it is windows 10.



## willc (May 21, 2018)

Hi I cannot see where it shows the word collections for photos. Sunday I had a co-worker show me on his laptop. I tried when I got home. But nothing. Please help. I am a total old newbie.


----------



## clee01l (May 21, 2018)

Welcome to the forum.   The Collections Section is found on the Left Side in the Library Module. the Sections from Top to bottom should read "Catalog", "Folders", Collections" and "Publish Services". If The Collections section is hidden, click on the header of any of the other sections that are showing to Bring up a context menu.  If. Solo mode is selected, uncheck it.  Make sure "Collections" does have a check to the left of that item.


----------



## Conrad Chavez (May 21, 2018)

Your sig says you're using "CC Cloud." If that means you are using Lightroom CC, the reason you aren't seeing collections is that you're possibly in a different application (Lightroom CC) than your co-worker was using (Lightroom Classic CC).

If you are using Lightroom Classic CC, you should find collections exactly where clee01 said they were. Also, in Lightroom Classic CC, folders represent the same folders that are on the computer's desktop.

If you are using Lightroom CC, things are different. You have "albums," which is the different name Lightroom CC uses for the feature that Lightroom Classic CC calls "collections." Also, in Lightroom CC, folders do not represent the same folders that are on the computer's desktop; folders in Lightroom CC are sets of albums.

If this all seems confusing, that's not your fault...it is confusing! The first step in clearing it all up is to confirm which of these two applications you are using: Lightroom CC, or Lightroom Classic CC.


----------



## willc (May 22, 2018)

I'll tell you. I have never seen anything as complicated as this lightroom is. It is really amazing that techies cannot use terms that everybody can understand. It looks to be a great program. And when I find out how it actually works. I think I will go and get drunk. Just to celebrate. But I figure after I sober up. I will probably forget everything I learned. I'm just having trouble trying to put some collections together to edit. Well please keep in contact. As they say the journey of a thousand miles starts with the first step. Thanks.


----------



## Jim Wilde (May 23, 2018)

There's plenty of help available here, but before we can help can you clarify what version of Lightroom you are using, as the two current versions are fundamentally different? Please go to Help>System Info and post a screenshot of the first few lines of the resulting display.


----------



## willc (May 24, 2018)

hi it is light room cc. I have seen a video on it. So I am hoping to really gain some knowledge from it. Thanks to all, who have lent their hand to me. I will keep in contact with the results.


----------



## willc (May 24, 2018)

I have found some videos on the subject. They seem like they will be a great teaching tool. I will let you folks know how it goes. Many thanks.


----------



## clee01l (May 24, 2018)

You co worker and I were describing Lightroom Classic.  It is the computer based app and is the full featured  version of Lightroom.  Lightroom CC is the cloud based app and only has a limited feature set (similar to the mobile app on your phone or tablet.).     I think you will be happier with the full featured "Classic" version. Although there is a place in the computing world for the Cloud based version too.


----------



## willc (May 24, 2018)

Cletus D. Lee  Thanks very much for this advise. I will check into it. Thanks once again. Willc


----------



## willc (May 24, 2018)

I have just about had it with this thing. I watch a video on it and what it shows is nothing like what I have on my screen. He hits the circle with plus sign on the video and then hits browse. what he does next I can't do on my screen. I guess it's a real techie world that i'm not a part of. io think i'm going to give up. Obviously this digital is not for me. I still cannot understand why they do it like this. You folks have been real attentative to me and I thank you. Was the lightroom classic a better system? I just don't know. But it just wants to make a person give up on it. I guess maybe it is for the select few. Shame on them.


----------



## clee01l (May 24, 2018)

I have no idea what video you might be watching. Can you provide a link?  For you to benefit, it needs to be a video of instruction for Lightroom CC v1.x. There are many instructional videos of older versions of Lightroom and of Lightroom Classic (v7.x)   The only thing that Lightroom CC v1.x has in common with other versions of Lightroom is the similarity of the names.   Adobe did no one a favor by introducing the name confusion with the cloud based version for the PC.

Lightroom Classic and Lightroom CC are designed for different purposes and for different technical audiences.    Why do you want to run Lightroom CC instead of Lightroom Classic?    Have you taken a look at the material that Victoria Bampton has provided on both Apps? The Lightroom Queen - Tips, Tutorials & Troubleshooting for Adobe Photoshop Lightroom


----------



## willc (May 24, 2018)

it is supposed to be on lightroomcc. Is the old lightroom classic better? Please let me know. Thanks, Willc.


----------



## willc (May 24, 2018)

Hi. I have one other question. Am I also supposed to have photoshop also? As I have just lightroomcc with cloud. Thanks.


----------



## Jim Wilde (May 24, 2018)

You possibly haven't realised but Lightroom CC isn't a *replacement *for LR Classic, it's a separate program which was released at the same time as LR Classic. Classic is the latest version (7) of the "old" Lightroom which most of the online videos are based on, Lightroom CC (or LRCC for short) is a new program which shares some of the same capabilities as Classic, but is cloud-based. There is a good feature comparison on Victoria's web-site: Lightroom CC vs. Lightroom Classic - Which Do I Need? | The Lightroom Queen

The first thing you need to do is decide which version is right for you, then if needed get your Photography Plan switched. There are two versions of the plan, one includes LR Classic, Photoshop AND LRCC, but only 20GB of cloud space (though you can pay for more), the other (which is the one you appear to have) only includes LRCC and 1TB of cloud space.


----------



## willc (May 24, 2018)

Hi Jim. I downloaded lioghtroom classic cc thinking that maybe I would have a better chance of understanding it. Nope., no luck. So for now until I can actually have someone teach it to me hands on I will put it to bed. And just download my images to a folder and just keep shooting jpegs. Eventually I may understand it. It is almost like for someone who has been doing it for awhile they understand the words. But for allot of newbies that I have talked to. Even they have their problems. I guess that maybe I am just an old dinosaur at heart. Take care of yourself and thanks for your response to my issue.


----------



## Jim Wilde (May 24, 2018)

Trying to get started with Lightroom Classic without reference material just won't work, which is why Victoria makes available free Quick Start Guides for both LR Classic and Lightroom CC.....worth a download and read. They're not overly long and will get you safely started.


----------



## willc (May 25, 2018)

Thanks Jim.


----------

